# Thunderbolt Value



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

What's a good selling price for a Thunderbolt? I plan on selling mine to pick up a Nexus.

It's in great condition (just got a CLN a week ago), comes with the HTC extended battery and Seidio extended active case.

Thanks!


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmmm,I would look at what they're going for on swappa right now. I would guess that you could probably get $200-250 for it!


----------



## migueltherocker (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, a CLN should go for around $250 if its really like new.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks, guys!

I guess I'll start at $250.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Check out swappa.com if you want to see what they're going for and what's fair.


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

whats a CLN?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Certified like new? I believe


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Certified like new? I believe


ah!


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

If you had gotten the buyback program from bestbuy, you would get alot more. I'm gettin 350 for mine from them. Brand new phone for free time. I have an upgrade Hehe


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> If you had gotten the buyback program from bestbuy, you would get alot more. I'm gettin 350 for mine from them. Brand new phone for free time. I have an upgrade Hehe


I should have! Haha.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> If you had gotten the buyback program from bestbuy, you would get alot more. I'm gettin 350 for mine from them. Brand new phone for free time. I have an upgrade Hehe


Is that something you purchase with your phone?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah it it but its like 25 a month lol or maybe I've misunderstood them all nine times I've gotten a phone there ( not being sarcastic black tie replacements and there exchange policy rocks)but the return rates are crazy for the buy back but I didn't know I it applied to upgrade purchases so I opted out

Sorry, yeah its something you get when you purchase the phone same as insurance


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

I paid $30 one time fee for the buy back on mine...the black tie protection (which is awesome btw) is a monthly fee added to your bill


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah I have black tie on all of my devices .....love it no more asurion bull but thanks I'll keep that in mind if I decide to get my rezound , still loving my tbolt though.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Shit, Verizon's return program was only gonna give me $98 bucks for my bolt, a CLN less than a month old... Should have gone to best buy smh

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## crimsonblake (Nov 16, 2011)

I just sold a mint condition thunderbolt on Ebay ended up selling for 187. I had bought it from someone for 100 for the sole intention of reselling it.


----------

